# Front derailleur SL3 - size



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

What size front derailleur do I need for a 2011 Tarmac SL3 if I'm going with a clamp-on?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

geoteacher said:


> What size front derailleur do I need for a 2011 Tarmac SL3 if I'm going with a clamp-on?


AFAIK all 2011 SL3's have a squared seat tube (I know my Pro does), so I don't see how a clamp-on FD would work. 

Beyond that, why doesn't your model come equipped for braze-on?


----------



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a frame set. The FD I have is a clamp-on and wanted see if an SL3 was an option.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

That must be some fantastic FD if it will be the deciding factor in which frameset to buy!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

geoteacher said:


> I'm looking at buying a frame set. The FD I have is a clamp-on and wanted see if an SL3 was an option.


If you opt for the SL3, get a braze-on FD.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

2011 SL3 Pro or S works come with a braze on. There is no option for a clamp on.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

My Dura Ace FD bolted to my SL3 w/o any issues, but would also bolt to my old frame which used a clamp-on. The clamp positioned the FD mounting bolt in the same position as a braze-on. If yours is the same, then it can be used on the SL3.


----------

